# How did you announce BFP to husband?



## ckylesworld

Im hoping to get a BFP soon and really would like to hear cool and creative ways to tell hubby. Anyone have any ideas?

The one I like best so far is to make him a card and on the outside put "Your are my lover, my best freind and my husband...open it up and put and now a DADDY!"


----------



## angel2010

Before I went to work I stopped by a maternity clothing store and bought a shirt that said "mommy in training". When I got home from work that evening I walked in the house wearing it.


----------



## GreyGirl

I wish I'd done something as creative! I walked upstairs with the 3 pregnancy test (1 clearblue) and said..."I think you need to turn over", he did and I showed him the tests. He did a double take which was hilarious and then pulled me in for a :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Well it didn't turn out that great. I was expecting him to see and have a big reaction. Like "Oh my God!!!! You're Pregnant?!" or run up and give me a giant hug or something. Instead he had such a blank look on his face and said very calmly "Are you pregnant?". He wasn't expecting it to happen so quickly and I think he was too shocked to act shocked.:haha:


----------



## Spicychick10

I have been thinking about that too lol when I get my bfp(hopefully this week!) I'm thinking of making a special dinner and wrap his knife and fork in a "I love you daddy" bib LOL then if he doesn't get it, I'll give him the test.


----------



## tinkalink

I know I won't get a chance to 'surprise' him - he'll want to be there when I test! lol He hates the idea of me doing it alone - he'll be waiting outside the door and shouting through :p


----------



## pink_rulez

I had that tinkalink! He couldn't wait so burst in lol x


----------



## tinkalink

pink_rulez said:


> I had that tinkalink! He couldn't wait so burst in lol x

Haha cute! It's nice when they're just as excited as you :)


----------



## Snip

With my first pregnancy I went and bought a baby bottle...put the hpt inside. When I got home from work that night I told hubby there's something in my bag for him..he thought it was sweets...well, he was sooo excited when he saw the bottle and hpt!


----------



## calliebaby

I bought a onesie that said "I Love My Daddy" and I showed it to him when he got home. :cloud9:


----------



## alette

I walked out of the bathroom and handed him the test. Creative! I know! :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I plan on telling him "i have something i need you to add to your calendar, go to xx/xx/xx and the event is Jr's due date!"


----------



## angel2010

Bonnie1990 said:


> I plan on telling him "i have something i need you to add to your calendar, go to xx/xx/xx and the event is Jr's due date!"

I like that idea!


----------



## Emmyxxlou

These are all pretty good ideas!!


----------



## OliviaRae

Love all these. I went screaming through the house and DH was on the toilet :haha: and I bursted in and said "omg it says pregnant!"


----------



## freckles33

Maybe TMI here sorry... ha

I went to do my test and as soon as i had 1 cheek on the toilet i heard well?????????? then, let me in to see then!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL..

Was so funny he was convinced i was pregnant before the test.


----------



## kittycat18

I just told him he was going to be a dad x


----------



## 2boyz1onway

How I've always wanted to tell my OH was around christmas time, to wrap up the test and put it under the tree. Unfortunatly, I always found out after christmas, lol. This time around, we went to the drug store together and picked the FRER test and I came home and tested. While he was fixing his dinner, I came out of the bathroom and he said what did it say. I showed him the test, and his reaction was "hmmm". That was it. I was like, umm honey I was hoping for a better reaction than that. He said to me that he already knew I was pregnant just by my actions for the last 3 weeks. 

I wished he would have acted a little more surprised, lol.


----------



## strdstkittenx

love these ideas ladies!


----------



## Bonnie1990

If I catch this month I will wrap up the test for a fathers day present


----------



## lch28

hahaaha i was far too excited to plan anything, went right to my fiancees job while he was currently under a car (he is a mechanic) and said IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!! and he wheeled right out of there, jumped up to hug me and hit his head on the car. oopsies. unfortunately we lost our daughter at 23 weeks. this time i will plan more carefully of how to tell him


----------



## Hopeful214

I'm so glad you created this thread these are awesome ideas, I'm going to be a June tester so hopefully i can use one of these ideas soon...


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## countrygirl86

I made a birthday card for DH saying on his birthday we'd be able to tell people that I'm pregnant. He was confused at first because his birthday is in July but then he understood, I should be 12 weeks then!


----------



## xxLeighxx

I've been trying to think of ways to surprise my OH when I get pregnant!!so far my plan is to write on my tummy how far I am,what the foetus will be growing,and draw the size of it e.g apple seed etc...and then write hello daddy underneath!!so when it comes to getting changed or whatever he'll see it :) xx


----------



## littlepeterso

I put a bun in the oven and asked DH to check the oven for me while I was getting lunches ready. It took a minute but he caught on pretty quickly!! lol


----------



## strdstkittenx

Bonnie1990 said:


> If I catch this month I will wrap up the test for a fathers day present

Same here! Best fathers day present ever!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Lol! I was so shook up I couldn't even think to do anything sweet. I was shaking so bad I couldn't even stand up to show him. I had to put the toilet seat down and sit back down and called him in from sleeping to the bathroom and just handed it to him.


----------



## appletastic

I had a positive opk test first and he wouldn't believe it could be detecting HCG as well as LH.

Then yesterday I had 2 BFP's on strips, and he said he'd be convinced when the doctor tells us!

Then this morning I had two very prominent lines on two different tests... he's convinced now ;) I didn't do anything particularly special - I just said "DO YOU BELIEVE ME NOW??" and stuffed the tests under his nose :) I'm going to get him a fathers day card from little bean though :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

appletastic said:


> I had a positive opk test first and he wouldn't believe it could be detecting HCG as well as LH.
> 
> Then yesterday I had 2 BFP's on strips, and he said he'd be convinced when the doctor tells us!
> 
> Then this morning I had two very prominent lines on two different tests... he's convinced now ;) I didn't do anything particularly special - I just said "DO YOU BELIEVE ME NOW??" and stuffed the tests under his nose :) I'm going to get him a fathers day card from little bean though :)

i love the fathers day card from the bean....super cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## appletastic

i have been scouring etsy for father's day cards from "the bump" but they don't exist - hidden business opportunity for somebody?? ;)


----------



## Jen26

appletastic said:


> i have been scouring etsy for father's day cards from "the bump" but they don't exist - hidden business opportunity for somebody?? ;)

Try www.moonpig.com. You can upload a pic and make ur own card. I made my sis a mothers day card a few years back with her scan picture. Xx


----------



## xxLeighxx

appletastic said:


> i have been scouring etsy for father's day cards from "the bump" but they don't exist - hidden business opportunity for somebody?? ;)

I don't know where you're from but in the UK we have 'daddy-to-be' fathers day cards xx


----------



## appletastic

I need those cards! Thanks for the moonpig tip :)


----------



## Chanchita91

Even though we're still TTC, I saw a father's day tshirt in Tesco the other day that says "I'm the Daddy". So I bought it lol. It's rolled up and stuffed at the back of my wardrobe so he won't come across it until the day I hopefully give it to him


----------



## mzpinkgreen

We are still TTC but I have ordered a "countdown to new baby timer and clock" It does a countdown of days, hours, minutes and seconds until the baby arrives. I plan to set it with the due date once I get my :bfp: I will then wrap it up and give it to him as a "just because" gift. It was only $12.00 from EBAY. 

Here is the link if anyone is interested.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Countdown-New-Baby-Timer-and-Clock-/180793586527#vi-content


----------



## mimismom

mzpinkgreen said:


> We are still TTC but I have ordered a "countdown to new baby timer and clock" It does a countdown of days, hours, minutes and seconds until the baby arrives. I plan to set it with the due date once I get my :bfp: I will then wrap it up and give it to him as a "just because" gift. It was only $12.00 from EBAY.
> 
> Here is the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Countdown-New-Baby-Timer-and-Clock-/180793586527#vi-content

I looooooooove this idea and will be buying this


----------



## borntobemum

appletastic said:


> I need those cards! Thanks for the moonpig tip :)

i got one from moonpig... says happy fathers day daddy, from the bump. Click on the link straight to fathers day cards and i think its in the 'cute' section :) i put a pic of a bfp on the front :) if i get my bfp ill pop tht in the envelope too!!


----------



## hilz_85

I just found out a few days ago!! I ordered a few things when we started trying, and put them in a gift bag with the positive tests at the bottom. I got the book called, "MY BOYS CAN SWIM!!" It's a hilarious men's guide to pregnancy. I also got a shirt that says, "Be nice to me, the queen is pregnant. " :)


----------



## sunshinelds

I know this is not how my sister-in-law told her husband, but she told the family by making a cake (or it could be bread or rolls) and put in a pacificer in a "specific" persons portion (before baking) in order for the person to "find out. " That was pretty cool, especially because no one was expecting any pregnancy, much less a pacifier in their food.


----------



## Floralaura

First time around it was OH that told me! I POAS and chucked it on the side and got back into bed..a while later he came in and picked the test up and said ''Did you know this has 2 lines on it?'' I shot up out of bed it did indeed have 2 lines and after a rip to the chemist for their entier stock of tests later it sunk in a little lol.
This time we had not actively TTC that month, so I got my BFP alone. Later that day I went to meet OH, as we were walking home I said ''So, funny story...'' and handed him a FRER. He asked if it was from Jacob, so I said no I did it today the same time as these and handed him a bunch more. He was in shock for a while then lol


----------



## ClaireJ23

It was two days before his birthday, so I wrapped the test in bday paper and gave it to him as an early birthday gift! Surprise!


----------



## strdstkittenx

love all of these! :D


----------



## aintlifegrand

I only hope eventually I get to tell him, I will probably just scream in shock.


----------



## threemakefive

I bought a onesie that said I <3 daddy and in the heart I wrote the hb from the sono that day :)


----------



## moose31

Ive had many months to think about how to tell hubby:
I plan to cook a baby themed meal and see if he catches on (ie baby back ribs,baby carrots ect,) if he doesnt get it seve him pickles and ice cream for dessert,,,if he still doest get it throw hpt at him :dohh:
well assuming I ever get my chance LOL!!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

aintlifegrand said:


> I only hope eventually I get to tell him, I will probably just scream in shock.

scream in shock and CRY!!!! happy tears of course!


----------



## strdstkittenx

threemakefive said:


> I bought a onesie that said I <3 daddy and in the heart I wrote the hb from the sono that day :)

love this!


----------



## strdstkittenx

moose31 said:


> Ive had many months to think about how to tell hubby:
> I plan to cook a baby themed meal and see if he catches on (ie baby back ribs,baby carrots ect,) if he doesnt get it seve him pickles and ice cream for dessert,,,if he still doest get it throw hpt at him :dohh:
> well assuming I ever get my chance LOL!!!!

love this! too funny :)


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

I have had mine planned since our first month of ttc..so hopefully i'll get to use it soon! I've got a treasure hunt to put out for him eg 'go to bathroom' (finds next clue) 'go to laundry' (finds next clue)....the last one will be go to oven, and I will put a bun in it, so when he turns around, I can say 'oh my god baby...we've got a bun in our oven!!' 

I've been so excited about it, and have also been starting to get a bit skeptical about whether I will know for certain or not after seeing how many people get faint positives, so if he already know I might be, I think I'll wait till I know and then tell him I have been doing something to distract myself from testing so he has to go along with it without being too suss....

hopefully it will be in the next week or so!!


----------



## piya

lovely ideas ladies... thankx..


----------



## strdstkittenx

Mum 2 Quigley said:


> I have had mine planned since our first month of ttc..so hopefully i'll get to use it soon! I've got a treasure hunt to put out for him eg 'go to bathroom' (finds next clue) 'go to laundry' (finds next clue)....the last one will be go to oven, and I will put a bun in it, so when he turns around, I can say 'oh my god baby...we've got a bun in our oven!!'
> 
> I've been so excited about it, and have also been starting to get a bit skeptical about whether I will know for certain or not after seeing how many people get faint positives, so if he already know I might be, I think I'll wait till I know and then tell him I have been doing something to distract myself from testing so he has to go along with it without being too suss....
> 
> hopefully it will be in the next week or so!!

so cute and very creative!


----------



## strdstkittenx

piya said:



> lovely ideas ladies... Thankx..

^wss :)


----------



## SurferMommy

Our twin boys weren't exactly planned. My period was 3 days late when I did a test on my lunch break at work. A friend/colleague of mine came into the bathroom as I was waiting for the result. She started freaking out and after we got the results I rang Nate, I told him I had something to tell him later but then of course my friend burst out ''She's pregnant she's pregnant'' right as another colleague came in... Nate was so silent and so I thought he was going to be angry or something, but he was delighted and couldn't wait to tell everyone. 
With this baby I took the test myself. I intended on showing him as soon as he got in. He was late home and I had to go and collect the boys, so I just left it on top of the bed with a sticky note with a heart scribbled on it!

I love some of these. Thanks for all the ideas, i' m going to try do something special next time (already thinking ahead) please god!

:thumbup:


----------



## strdstkittenx

SurferMommy said:


> Our twin boys weren't exactly planned. My period was 3 days late when I did a test on my lunch break at work. A friend/colleague of mine came into the bathroom as I was waiting for the result. She started freaking out and after we got the results I rang Nate, I told him I had something to tell him later but then of course my friend burst out ''She's pregnant she's pregnant'' right as another colleague came in... Nate was so silent and so I thought he was going to be angry or something, but he was delighted and couldn't wait to tell everyone.
> With this baby I took the test myself. I intended on showing him as soon as he got in. He was late home and I had to go and collect the boys, so I just left it on top of the bed with a sticky note with a heart scribbled on it!
> 
> I love some of these. Thanks for all the ideas, i' m going to try do something special next time (already thinking a head) please god!
> 
> :thumbup:

awesome :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

I thought about picking up the tiniest pair of baby shoes I could find and putting them in his work shoes so that he finds them as he's getting ready in the morning for work since it will be fmu and all.... or if I get creative make a onsie that says 'Tato's lil' Drummer' (tato is daddy in Ukrainian...and OH is a drummer).


----------



## strdstkittenx

tsyhanochka said:


> I thought about picking up the tiniest pair of baby shoes I could find and putting them in his work shoes so that he finds them as he's getting ready in the morning for work since it will be fmu and all.... or if I get creative make a onsie that says 'Tato's lil' Drummer' (tato is daddy in Ukrainian...and OH is a drummer).

so cute!


----------



## runnergrl

love these!


----------



## strdstkittenx

agreed :)


----------



## Stacenicole89

I plan on making a shirt that says lil baby (our last name)with an arrow pointing down at my tummy putting it on and seeing how long it takes him to realize.or when we go out somewhere say we finally mafe it safely..all 4 of us and see if he catches on


----------



## runnergrl

The first time, I told him with a onesie that said I Love Dad on it. It took him a while to figure it out though, lol. I had put the onesie in a big clear plastic cup and told him I was thirsty, could he please get me a drink? He was reaching around THE cup, and I said, no I want it in 'specific' cup. He pulled it out awkwardly and looked at it in shock and said, Are you?? Really???!? Lol. Priceless. 

This next time I plan on wearing a tank I got last time that says Babylicious on it and having our son wear a Big Brother shirt and see how long it takes him to figure it out, lol. Shouldn't be as shocking this time as we are actively trying, he'll know when I'm testing, etc:)


----------



## strdstkittenx

runnergrl said:


> The first time, I told him with a onesie that said I Love Dad on it. It took him a while to figure it out though, lol. I had put the onesie in a big clear plastic cup and told him I was thirsty, could he please get me a drink? He was reaching around THE cup, and I said, no I want it in 'specific' cup. He pulled it out awkwardly and looked at it in shock and said, Are you?? Really???!? Lol. Priceless.
> 
> This next time I plan on wearing a tank I got last time that says Babylicious on it and having our son wear a Big Brother shirt and see how long it takes him to figure it out, lol. Shouldn't be as shocking this time as we are actively trying, he'll know when I'm testing, etc:)

love all your ideas! :)


----------



## Sugaree5335

I bought a onesie that says "Daddy loves me more than zombies love brains." We're both huge horror movie fans, so it fits. The plan had been just to give it to him, but since we've bought a few baby things already I think I'm going to have to throw in the HPT too so he knows that I'm not playing around.


----------



## wellbe30

Ran downstairs a blubbing snotty mess waving my pee covered test in his face lol


----------



## Seity

Well, we didn't want anymore, so 2 days after AF was due I told him I was 2 days late. I'm never late, so he knew what that meant. So, then I went in the bathroom, peed on a FRER for him, and immediately came back out so he could see the results appear.
What I didn't tell him, was I'd had a dream about getting a BFP 5 days earlier (at 11 dpo) and had already tested then and gotten a positive. 
We were on vacation, so I didn't want to ruin his vacation with the news.


----------



## MyMiniMonk

With my son, I was afraid to tell him. We hadn't been trying, and it was a total shock. I didn't even think I was pregnant (turned out I was almost 20 weeks!)
I walked into the bedroom and he was facing the dresser looking for something. I said, "Hey hun, I think I need to start eating better." He said, "Why? You don't need to lose weight." I held up the test and he didn't even need to take a second look. He just hugged me and immediately ran out to the living room to tell his father who was helping him paint the living room.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I wish I did something creative but when I saw the :bfp: I was in shock. I just went upstairs and had OH come look at it too and then asked him if he saw a line. I thought for sure I was imagining it.


----------



## Caitlin.

My husband and I went to the store and got 2 hpts and I tested as soon as we got home. So we were both surprised with the BFP. :D I took it to him and showed him. He didn't say anything, he just hugged me. I felt like my heart was going to beat out of my chest. Lol.


----------



## FarmerMama

With my second I put a white shirt our son with the words "I'm a big brother!" and sent him over to my husband. I ended up having to tell him to read the shirt but his reaction was priceless :)


----------

